# Jake



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

(Those that didn't catch my last post on Jake, he is a 9 week old harlequin Great Dane puppy.)

Well, Jake finally came to his new home last Wednesday. It was a tough day for him between being seperated from his parents and siblings, flying to his new home, and then getting a flea bath upon his arrival - it seems as though his breeder and vet 'overlooked' the flea infestation. Anyway, he's recovered from his traumatic day and is thriving in his new home. Toby, our 2 year old Great Dane, is slowly coming around and has even played with Jake once or twice.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

He looks like a fine addition to the camping club Airboss!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Holy cow man. literally.... Very nice dogs !! BIG. Look at Toby TOWERING over Jake. 
Congrats and good luck.
How is the temperment of a Great Dane? are they distructive or hyper, aggressive? Just wondering what kind of house dog they would be. We have a 12+ yo Golden that is probably not going to last more than a year or 2 at the most. Just wondering about what could be next...


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh my goodness... pictures of puppies make me want one... can you post scratch & sniff - I love puppy breath....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I can't wait to get my hands on that puppy!! When are we camping together again???









If I have to wait until October, he's not going to be so little anymore


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Holy cow man. literally.... Very nice dogs !! BIG. Look at Toby TOWERING over Jake.
> Congrats and good luck.
> How is the temperment of a Great Dane? are they distructive or hyper, aggressive? Just wondering what kind of house dog they would be. We have a 12+ yo Golden that is probably not going to last more than a year or 2 at the most. Just wondering about what could be next...


There are probably as many 'pros' as there are 'cons' when it comes to Great Danes, but the most of the 'cons' are concerned with their health. Great Danes do not generally live very long lives as they a plagued with health problems more so than other breeds. They have a huge problem with dysplasia, arthritis, tumors, bloat, heart disease, and tail injuries. However, if you choose your breeder carefully, feed them properly, and do not exercise them too vigorously during their first 2 years, then I think you can avoid most of these problems.

On the positive side of things, Great Danes are used mainly as companion dogs because of their loving and gentle ways. They are exceptional dogs to have with children and families. They are still used as guard dogs though it is not as prevalent of a use as that of the companion dog. Great Danes are stately, gentle, elegant, and affectionate dogs that exuberate strength and power. They are always friendly and reliable, yet spirited and brave. They love to be around people and are excellent with children. They tend to be wonderful watchdogs and don't bark unless they need to alert someone. Training may be demanding so it is best to start early.

On a personal level, I can't tell you how much we love this breed. Regardless of their heath issues I truly believe that this is one of the best breeds for families. They truly are 'Gentle Giants'.

Disclaimer: I'm not a very good writer, and to give credit where it is due I want to mention that some of this info was copied from BigPawsOnly.com. Check out the link if you'd like to know more - or just ask me. I'm no expert but I love to share what I know about Danes.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> If I have to wait until October, he's not going to be so little anymore


Indeed. He'll probably be around 80# by then.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What a cute puppy....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Holy cow man. literally.... Very nice dogs !! BIG. Look at Toby TOWERING over Jake.
> Congrats and good luck.
> How is the temperment of a Great Dane? are they distructive or hyper, aggressive? Just wondering what kind of house dog they would be. We have a 12+ yo Golden that is probably not going to last more than a year or 2 at the most. Just wondering about what could be next...


There are probably as many 'pros' as there are 'cons' when it comes to Great Danes, but the most of the 'cons' are concerned with their health. Great Danes do not generally live very long lives as they a plagued with health problems more so than other breeds. They have a huge problem with dysplasia, arthritis, tumors, bloat, heart disease, and tail injuries. However, if you choose your breeder carefully, feed them properly, and do not exercise them too vigorously during their first 2 years, then I think you can avoid most of these problems.

On the positive side of things, Great Danes are used mainly as companion dogs because of their loving and gentle ways. They are exceptional dogs to have with children and families. They are still used as guard dogs though it is not as prevalent of a use as that of the companion dog. Great Danes are stately, gentle, elegant, and affectionate dogs that exuberate strength and power. They are always friendly and reliable, yet spirited and brave. They love to be around people and are excellent with children. They tend to be wonderful watchdogs and don't bark unless they need to alert someone. Training may be demanding so it is best to start early.

On a personal level, I can't tell you how much we love this breed. Regardless of their heath issues I truly believe that this is one of the best breeds for families. They truly are 'Gentle Giants'.

Disclaimer: I'm not a very good writer, and to give credit where it is due I want to mention that some of this info was copied from BigPawsOnly.com. Check out the link if you'd like to know more - or just ask me. I'm no expert but I love to share what I know about Danes.
[/quote]
Hey thanks! Good info.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on that puppy!! When are we camping together again???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have to wait 'till JUNE, he's not gonna be so little anymore....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What a cute puppy....


You meant PONY, right?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

All kidding aside, Airboss - he's gorgeous!!! I love Danes (and Harls are definitely my choice) !!! Someday, we may just have one (or more)







!!

Congrats on the successful and happy transition. Now the REAL fun begins as Jake becomes more comfy with his new home (and pack members)!!!

btw _DT_, Danes are SO reliable that they are heavily used as "Assistance Dogs". In fact, there's an Assistance Dog organization up here that breeds, trains, & places only Harlequin Danes


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous! Can they come over and play with Tristan and Kiefer?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> btw _DT_, Danes are SO reliable that they are heavily used as "Assistance Dogs". In fact, there's an Assistance Dog organization up here that breeds, trains, & places only Harlequin Danes


Thats good to know. The DW is concerned about a Dane bc of its size and we dont know anyone with one to ask or experience. i think that because its big she thinks its going to destroy the place like our German Shorthair tried doing.... long story.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> btw _DT_, Danes are SO reliable that they are heavily used as "Assistance Dogs". In fact, there's an Assistance Dog organization up here that breeds, trains, & places only Harlequin Danes


Thats good to know. The DW is concerned about a Dane bc of its size and we dont know anyone with one to ask or experience. i think that because its big she thinks its going to destroy the place like our German Shorthair tried doing.... long story.
[/quote]

It's been my experience that Great Danes are one of the least destructive puppies I've come across. They are pretty laid back and their intense desire to please makes training fairly easy. That said, Jake is learning from Toby and making this whole process much too easy for us. Toby has even learned to take Jake outside (we have doggie doors) to pee when I ask him. Granted, he only does this because he knows that they will both get a treat when they come in, but until Jake is housebroken I'm okay with that. Jake follows Toby everywhere and mimicks just about everything he does. Right now, as I'm typing this, Toby has started to play with Jake as if he belongs in that pack for the first time. Soooooo much fun to watch!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Granted, he only does this because he knows that they will both get a treat when they come in, but until Jake is housebroken I'm okay with that. Jake follows Toby everywhere and mimicks just about everything he does.


How funny !!! Thats great that they are getting along so well!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Airboss said:


> It's been my experience that Great Danes are one of the least destructive puppies I've come across. They are pretty laid back and their intense desire to please makes training fairly easy. That said, Jake is learning from Toby and making this whole process much too easy for us.


 Take advantage of it!!! Jake will start thinking for himself soon enough









We will never again have only 1 dog - for just that reason!! Of course, they don't draw the line at just what *we* want them to learn or teach. In time, Toby will also be having 'that' chat with Jake about the best ways to really get your goat... Heck, it's only been 1 1/2 mths & Seeker is already having those little chats with Chui (and that crosses species!)









Please do keep us posted with updates (but keep that camera on a really HIGH shelf!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> It's been my experience that Great Danes are one of the least destructive puppies I've come across. They are pretty laid back and their intense desire to please makes training fairly easy. That said, Jake is learning from Toby and making this whole process much too easy for us.


 Take advantage of it!!! Jake will start thinking for himself soon enough









We will never again have only 1 dog - for just that reason!! Of course, they don't draw the line at just what *we* want them to learn or teach. In time, Toby will also be having 'that' chat with Jake about the best ways to really get your goat... Heck, it's only been 1 1/2 mths & Seeker is already having those little chats with Chui (and that crosses species!)









Please do keep us posted with updates (but keep that camera on a really HIGH shelf!)
[/quote]

Um,Judi, you need to tell em what you have taught Chui the dogcat to do!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Heck, I think Jake weighed more at birth than Cricket does in her adult life!







But, being the tough little you know what and having zip , zero, no fear....she says she can take both dogs with one paw tied behind her back. One of these days she's gonna chew off more than she bargain for!

Such beautiful boys you have! I love love love those big teddy bears! I see them sometimes at Petsmart and once recently in a car at a stoplight. He took the whole back seat and had his head out the window. Needless to say, people were paying more attention to him than the road!


----------

